# password protect folder on portable hdd



## cluby (Mar 19, 2010)

can ne one suggest a software so that I can passwd protect folders on my transcend hdd.

tried the truecrypt it encrypts whole drive , when drive is inserted windows asks to format the drive , neone can accidentally do that instead of mounting the derive with truecrypt.



so if there is any other software please suggest, using win7..........


just need to protect the folders so that when ne1 double clicks on the folder it asks for password to access.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 19, 2010)

You may try this paid software_* folder lock.*_ It has transferabilty option. The only thing is it copies some exe file onto the hdd and you have to run it to open your locked folders which are lying with flk extension.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ yep even I have used folder lock and found out to be a simple handy application....


----------



## CA50 (Mar 20, 2010)

try this..........


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 20, 2010)

there always will be a risk to loss your data.
software gets corrupted password problem n many more ...
so be careful before what you choose.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 20, 2010)

vishalgmistry said:


> there always will be a risk to loss your data.
> software gets corrupted password problem n many more ...
> so be careful before what you choose.





same  here  had  to  face  that  problem  2  yrs  back  using  folder lock


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 21, 2010)

@neonlight 
if you still have that locked folder IM me i can unlock it.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Mar 24, 2010)

cluby said:


> can ne one suggest a software so that I can passwd protect folders on my transcend hdd.
> 
> tried the truecrypt it encrypts whole drive , when drive is inserted windows asks to format the drive , neone can accidentally do that instead of mounting the derive with truecrypt.
> 
> ...




Truecrypt is the most secure. You can create an encrypted file container(Basically another volume/drive which is encrypted and appears as a single file). You can store anything there. I don't think there is any software which unlocks folders after you double click it and enter the password


----------



## sude (Mar 25, 2010)

Even I am having a bad experience with Folder Lock.
and for me TrueCrypt Rocks..


----------



## jrkraj (Mar 29, 2010)

Try USB Flash Security

Download 
*www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Security-Related/USB-Flash-Security.shtml


----------

